# Full FDE from Glock



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw a full FDE (flat dark earth) gen 4 glock 19. By full FDE I mean besides the frame the slide is also FDE. It was explained to me that this a cerakote from factory and they will be doing a few models like this and they started with the G-19 because it is most popular. I thought it looked really good, liked it much better than the 2 tone look of the regular fde models. I would really like to have a G41 in full FDE. I think even if I don't find a factory one I would have it cerakoted. Just wondered if anyone else seen or heard of these.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw one just today! Good looking pistol.


----------



## StarFire (Nov 15, 2014)

Any photos? I've only seen cerakoted Glock's done by a 3rd party. Most of the Glock's I see that claim to be cerakoted in "FDE" look like tan colored milk (light tan)... egh.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

No pics. It was lighter than regular the other FDE pistols I have seen. If I remember right been like 3 months ago that I seen it and haven't seen another one since.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

